# Ion Exchange Resin Beads... anyone experienced with them?



## jsargent (Mar 19, 2009)

Running experiments using resin beads to capture values. If anyone has had experience with this process please share.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 19, 2009)

I never tried but I would be interested as well. What type of resin do you have right now ?

I thought about using resins to recover metal chlorides (for example) in very diluted solutions.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 20, 2009)

Dow chemicals has a site devoted to this with lots of good info. Have you seen it yet ?


----------



## Palladium (Mar 20, 2009)

It's a big site, but here is a starting point :arrow: http://www.dow.com/liquidseps/prod/sp_chel.htm


----------



## jsargent (Mar 20, 2009)

Palladium said:


> Dow chemicals has a site devoted to this with lots of good info. Have you seen it yet ?


Thanks! I've been over the Dow info and spoken with their chemists. They have one resin I'll try which works at a high pH so suitable for cyanide or high pH halogen solutions. They're out right now so it'll be awhile before they get more in.


----------



## jsargent (Mar 20, 2009)

Noxx said:


> I never tried but I would be interested as well. What type of resin do you have right now ?
> 
> I thought about using resins to recover metal chlorides (for example) in very diluted solutions.


I've tried Smopex 103 from Johnson Mathey with mixed results. Their claim is Smopex will not adsorb iron yet it does.


----------



## fermi (Feb 25, 2012)

I've worked with a few types of resin beds as part of water purification systems. I worked with carbon, mixed bed and the regular cationic/anionic types and the associated regen sytems.

What are your thoughts on using them for gold recovery?


----------



## fermi (Feb 25, 2012)

jsargent said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Dow chemicals has a site devoted to this with lots of good info. Have you seen it yet ?
> ...



Purolite offers some good performance resins as well.


----------



## cwenga (Sep 22, 2014)

There is a Thiouronium resin Lewatit TP214. It will load up to 5 oz gold per litre.


----------



## Gratilla (Sep 22, 2014)

jsargent said:


> ... [Dow] have one resin I'll try which works at a high pH so suitable for cyanide or high pH halogen solutions.


An old thread but ...

Currently, the main alkali-side resins (ie targeted at cyanide leaches) I've found are:

DOWEX XZ 91419 (Dow)
Purogold S992 (Purolite)

Both these are licensed from Mintek (S Africa), so I'm guessing they're pretty much the same.

Jiangyin Danhao (China) offers DH301, which they claim is equivalent to S992, above.

I'm sitting on a (free) sample from the kind guys at Purolite Singapore, in addition to useful info from one of their technical personnel. I'll be checking out the resin against activated charcoal ( RSN?). The main reported advantage (for us) is its claimed strong selectivity of Au over Cu.


----------



## DNIndustry (Nov 10, 2014)

look into amberlite xad7hp.
id be interested in knowing about your sample resins.
what size bed?


----------

